
Scala-JS 1.0 Released - animalnewbie
https://www.scala-js.org/news/index.html
======
animalnewbie
One major point for old/past users- a hello wolrd pre-zip is now a measly 7kb.

Modules are coming too.

Feel free to discuss and compare other compile-to-js Lang's like fable,
bucklescript et al.

